# BX 2350 neutral lever hydraulic leak



## Curlyface (May 25, 2021)

My tractor is leaking hydraulic fluid at the neutral lever. When I tried to remove the lever to replace the seal and O-ring, the lever seems to require too much force in order to remove it. Is something internal required to be removed in order to get the lever out so that the seal and O-ring can be replaced? If it helps, the part number of the lever is K2581-42472


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Curlyface, welcome to the forum.

See attached parts diagram. There is an external circlip item #150, which I'm sure you have removed already. There is a bearing item #140 which I'm sure will give some resistance. May need a slide hammer. 










Kubota BX2350D (4WD TRACTOR W/ROPS) Parts


Kubota BX2350D (4WD TRACTOR W/ROPS) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## Curlyface (May 25, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Curlyface, welcome to the forum.
> 
> See attached parts diagram. There is an external circlip item #150, which I'm sure you have removed already. There is a bearing item #140 which I'm sure will give some resistance. May need a slide hammer.
> 
> ...


Hey six bales, thanks for the reply. I am an auto mechanic (no HST exerience) the parts diagram appears to show why I was having problems. I did not realize there is a bearing behind the seal, so thanks again for the help. Is this hydraulic leak common?


----------



## Curlyface (May 25, 2021)

Curlyface said:


> Hey six bales, thanks for the reply. I am an auto mechanic (no HST exerience) the parts diagram appears to show why I was having problems. I did not realize there is a bearing behind the seal, so thanks again for the help. Is this hydraulic leak common?


BTW, I am attempting this repair with the HST and transaxle still in the frame, is that feasible?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I don't know... My experience was with a smaller Kubota. Mine was a much simpler task, but my local dealer gave me the wrong o-rings, So, I had to do the job twice.


----------



## Curlyface (May 25, 2021)

sixbales said:


> I don't know... My experience was with a smaller Kubota. Mine was a much simpler task, but my local dealer gave me the wrong o-rings, So, I had to do the job twice.


I plan to post a YouTube video of the entire job, I feel like others would benefit. Does this site support video?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Yes, of course.


----------

